# Renew Leave to Remain/Biometric Residence Permit



## someshine (Dec 5, 2012)

Hello,

My leave to remain/biometric residence permit expires in 8 months (2 years and 6 months after issue); does this mean I have to fill out the entire FLR(M) form again with all the proof of relationship, etc. once again and apply for the extension? Also does anyone know how far in advanced of its expiry I must refile if that is the case? I can't find the details I need on the website.

Final question: I've been in the U.S. for the past 10 months (going back to the U.K. in the next couple months i.e. several months before expiry); is my absence going to potentially hurt my extension now or is that something I deal with when I complete my 5 years and apply for indefinite leave to remain?

Thanks!


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

You can apply no more than 28 days before expiration. Yes, you have to fill out the entire application again with the same evidence that the financial, relationship and accommodation requirements are being met and also proof that you've been living together for the past 2 1/2 years which will prove difficult if you've been in the US for 10 months. Unless you are in the US for compassionate reasons (like taking care of a sick relative and you have doctor's proof) then you will have to extend your FLR (M) an additional time to meet the 5 year residency requirement for ILR.


----------



## someshine (Dec 5, 2012)

Thank you, Nyclon! Really appreciate the guidance.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

I can see now by your previous posts that you are living in the US with your UK husband who is there on a visa. I honestly don't know how that's going to affect your ability to extend FLR(M) as the point is to be living in the UK with your spouse and not another country.


----------

